# Taking And Editing Your Slingshot Photos Episode 2



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is the next episode of post-editing your slingshot photos in GIMP. I'll answer any questions people have!
This episode is about using your slingshot photos for graphics, such as a profile picture.





Watch in HD









Cheers,
Derek


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice one Derek


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Doublethanks







, Mr.Teh


----------

